# new kernel will not boot after upgrade



## robspop (Mar 26, 2013)

I have marked this issue as "solved" and am leaving the post in case it helps anyone else who might encounter the same problem, though in fact I think there is no solution as it is a hardware problem.

This is my original post:

I have updated my system from 9.0 (amd64) to 9.1.  After successfully running `# freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade` I next ran `# freebsd-update install`

After a while the process reported updates to the kernel and asked for a reboot. I was not running a custom kernel so went ahead and rebooted, but the new kernel will not boot. I get this output:


```
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (2700.25-MHz K8-class CPU)
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x60fb2  Family = f  Model = 6b  Stepping = 2
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: AMD Features2=0x11f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch>
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: avail memory = 4093886464 (3904 MB)
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <AMD770 AWRDACPI>
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: panic: AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed!
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: cpuid = 0
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #0 0xffffffff809208a6 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #1 0xffffffff808ea8be at panic+0x1ce
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #2 0xffffffff80bcc2c9 at cpu_mp_start+0x579
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #3 0xffffffff8092be3e at mp_start+0x5e
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #4 0xffffffff8089c047 at mi_startup+0x77
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: #5 0xffffffff802b526c at btext+0x2c
Mar 26 10:54:46 BSD kernel: Uptime: 1s
```

and the system hangs. I have tried booting with ACPI disabled but the result is the same. I can still boot the old kernel so I did that and tried finishing the installation of the updates. That seemed to work but did not resolve the problem. I am tempted to try building a new custom kernel in the hope that it would solve the problem, though I am surprised that GENERIC does not work.

Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


Several days later: 

I have had no response to this post.  I have tried installing 9.1 amd64 GENERIC on a USB drive and using it to boot this computer, and it fails with the same error.  It will, however, boot other computers I have tried.  I therefore conclude that it is a straightforward hardware compatibility issue.  For information, the hardware in question is an Abit AX78 motherboard with AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5200+ CPU.


----------



## Jim_Ohlstein (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't call this "Solved" as I have more or less the same error with different hardware. I'm installing 9.1 amd64 over KVM on a remote system with an Intel Core i5-2400.








I plan to try with a 9.0 ISO.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Jim_Ohlstein (Apr 7, 2013)

Follow-up:

I had no problem installing 9.0-RELEASE amd64 from DVD ISO. I subsequently downloaded and compiled from current sources - 9-STABLE (r249232) - and had no problem booting from a GENERIC and then a custom kernel.

The motherboard is an MSI H67MS-E43 (B3O).


----------



## robspop (Apr 11, 2013)

I take your point about describing it as "solved" but it still seems to me that it is a hardware issue.

In the end, I replaced my motherboard: it was quite old and occasionally wouldn't boot at all (nothing to do with OS, it stalled at POST).  I got a cheap board/processor/memory bundle from Amazon (another AMD 64) and the new kernel booted with no problem.


----------

